# bittersweet weekend: hit the biggest gap yet, then break collar bone later



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

the bitter:

the bone:









the story:

i hit a drop i've done dozens and dozens of times over the past 1 1/2 years, never ever came close to going down on it. this time i went down a little carelessly, i got a little sideways in the air, i was able to land and ride it out but i flew straight into some shrubs/small trees and my bike stopped and i didnt. i put my hand out to break my fall and avoid slamming my head into the ground... was able to save my head, but my collar bone paid the price.

the sweet:

ive been riding for 1 year and 10 months. i saw this gap my first month of riding and laughed and said no one would ever do anything like that, thats not possible. well, i am making me eat my own words.

lip to the very tip of landing is 49 1/2 feet. the middle of the landing is 65 feet. not pinkbike feet  i hit it four times yesterday perfectly every time, thank goodness i didn't crash on this one!










i'll be out resting for the rest of the year, so no more cool pics or vids to share for a while


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Oh damn! i saw this on pinkbike, but i'll send you more Healing Vibes on here... i love seeing your pictures and stuff! you're crazy!


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

You've only been riding for less than two years and are doing that!? Great picture, but good luck with your collar bone.


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

Heal fast man! Grats on the gap-gasm!


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Dude, I was thinking of your drop picture while I was practicing on Boyscout today. I'm thinking, if he can do those big drops, I should be able to do these baby 4-footers. 

Heal quick, bro... I know your work depends on you being healthy so just hang in there and be patient.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

You get some great shots; any chance of a higher resolution version of that jump for a desktop?

As for the collarbone, do you think armour would have helped? Hope it doesn't take too long to heal.


----------



## altadank (Mar 19, 2006)

heal up. good news is it will be stronger for next time! 

oooh and mine made my nipples a little uneven---->> which no doubt makes the ladies wet


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

Did the Leatt break your collarbone? Looks like exactly the place it contacts your shoulder. I'm going to continue wearing mine. But that's an interesting discussion and I'm somewhat convinced that's the price of wearing it. Heal up brother. Enjoy the painkillers. I know from experience that one hurts.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Crap dude! Injuries always suck, but they come and go. They seem to take forever to heal up,
but time does pass, and you'll be back on the bike soon enough. I should know, I've done it
plenty of times... . The scetchy part is sitting around your house wondering if all your skills 
will be lost forever now, and how to get your mojo back. Don't worry, it all comes back quite
easily.

And props on hitting that gap! That's big in any feet.


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

Broke mine long ago racing MX...only regret is not forcing the doctor to use a plate to allow it to heal at normal lenght....stupid doctors pretty much said they wouldnt consider a plate but in hind sight I now know that letting heal overlapped causes your whole shoulder to be 'off'...my shirt falls to the broken side, I'm visibly narrower on that side and while I dont have pain, I do, 12 years later still have odd sensations from things just not being right...oh yeah and some loss of range of motion.
Ever case is different but if my clavicle was broken as bad as yours is I'd get it plated no matter what


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

that sucks man... hope you get better soon...


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Mr. Blonde said:


> Did the Leatt break your collarbone? Looks like exactly the place it contacts your shoulder. I'm going to continue wearing mine. But that's an interesting discussion and I'm somewhat convinced that's the price of wearing it. Heal up brother. Enjoy the painkillers. I know from experience that one hurts.


I thought about it for a while and concluded that the Leatt did not break my collar bone. When I stuck my arm out to break the fall, I totally avoided hitting my head on the ground.

There was no impact to my helmet, thus no impact to my collar bone from the Leatt.

I won't hesitate to wear the Leatt again.

Thanks to all for the healing vibes, I need them... I'm in some major ****in pain right now.


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

healing vibes sent.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

crossup said:


> Broke mine long ago racing MX...only regret is not forcing the doctor to use a plate to allow it to heal at normal lenght....stupid doctors pretty much said they wouldnt consider a plate but in hind sight I now know that letting heal overlapped causes your whole shoulder to be 'off'...my shirt falls to the broken side, I'm visibly narrower on that side and while I dont have pain, I do, 12 years later still have odd sensations from things just not being right...oh yeah and some loss of range of motion.
> Ever case is different but if my clavicle was broken as bad as yours is I'd get it plated no matter what


Thanks for the advice. From everyone I've spoke to that has had this injury - they say the same thing you are saying. They didn't get the surgery, everything feels ok - but they have an uneven shoulder and some loss of ROM.

I am definately going to get a plate installed, even if he doesn't recommend it. I want it to heal properly, and looking at my X-Ray I don't see how the F that would happen unless there was some surgical intervention.

This blows!!!!


----------



## Badpichu (Dec 7, 2008)

I have had the same injury along with many other brakes, that one is particularly painful. Besides the fact that you are out which sucks the worse. If you are hitting gaps like that at 1.5 years of riding your killing it. I can't think of many MTBRs that have never broken their clavicle. Join the club as crappy as it is. Heal up fast!!!! My last break was bad I had a double fracture on my right leg, and it was not even biking related I am faster now though cause all the Ti in my leg. Cheers. Great gap!


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

man thats huge


----------



## bunnyhopbikes (Sep 2, 2009)

Bummer on the collar-bone, but....THAT STEP-DOWN WAS DOPE!!!


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

That gap's like 80 pinkbike feet, aka 40 actual feet! NICE!! Obey the dr. so you can have a full recovery, better to wait than ride prematurely and reinjure, get well bro!


----------



## JoshM (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm in my mid-twenties now, I've had lots of falls, sprains, bruises, dislocations and hospital visits as a results of riding my bike since the age of 4.
I've had lots of injuries to shoulders from various sports, and mountain biking is among them. Looking back I should have had the surgeries to repair both of mine properly and gone through the proper rehabilitation. Although a good shoulder surgery and rehab/physio can take upwards of 9 months to properly heal for an average young man. Which is a really long time for someone who is usually active.
I chose not to take the time away from sports or my bike and just went back once I felt I was ready and could give it a go again. Usually I never ended up going to the hospital for things I should have. I get sore after a really long ride now, and the ice bag is a good post ride friend. Like the other posters above, my shoulder just never feels 100% now. 

It's probably not a very invasive surgery and you would be good as new in a few months if you look after it.


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

eesh. xray looks nasty. sitting on the sidelines suck. heal up, and here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## noparking (Apr 28, 2009)

that blows i did the same thing snowboarding a few years ago. no my photo porn for ot either then.


----------



## General Havoc (Mar 28, 2007)

Get in contact with Dr. James King, he used to be the team doctor for the San Jose Sharks and the Raiders (he may still be), when I turned my collar bone into splinters a few years ago, he fixed it up real good and had me back on the bike in about 60 days.


----------



## altadank (Mar 19, 2006)

just to chim in(again w the nipple schtick)...nips are crooked & a big ass bump on clavicle, but ROM/strength/flex is fine. mine def healed in a overlap but all is good. mucho "PT" as a carpenter probably helped a bunch.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear that man. Good luck healing quickly! That step-down looks sweet, props for charging it the past two years every day you rode as I know you must have. If you're ever in the Portland area gimme a shout. Would love to ride with you. I've been riding less than 2 years and have also hit most big jumps in the Portland area and most of the stuff at Whistler. Way to charge it!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleferd (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry about the collar bone bro but that shot of you clearing it is f**king sick!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

healing vibes


----------



## R2ana (Dec 24, 2010)

Heal up player! Ur a great source of passion for us!!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

49 1/2 feet my a$$! That can't be an inch over 48 3/4 feet:thumbsup:
(just about double what my biggest ever is...:eekster
Major props for your rapid progression and I've had friends riding in a matter of weeks after getting theirs plated and they're hitting it as big as ever (but not as big as yours)/


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

serious gap man, props. and sucks about the crash, heal up!


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

There is a huge gap/drop out here on the cuesta grade and I don't know if ill ever hit it. Best of luck dude! 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

That shot of you clearing the gap is now the wallpaper on my computer at work. Nice work. Get well soon!


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks for all the kind words guys :hugs:

yesterday i got my surgery and everything went well... i'm on a road to recovery.

i wont consider my recovery complete until i post another sequence of me doing this gap with some more steeze


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

ustemuf said:


> thanks for all the kind words guys :hugs:
> 
> yesterday i got my surgery and everything went well... i'm on a road to recovery.
> 
> i wont consider my recovery complete until i post another sequence of me doing this gap with some more steeze


We'll hold you to that. :thumbsup:

Recover well dude!


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

well its been about 2 weeks since my surgery now.. healing process is going well!










i should be back on the bike with full strength sometime in january i'm hoping 

i also found out that the electrical jolts i feel in my shoulder are my nerves healing & repairing themselves.

gnar.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Glad things are going well!

Where in NorCal are you?


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Fortunately you got the surgery to get it adjusted correctly. The things you learn when you browse bikes forums, I suppose. 
You would probably regret not getting the surgery had you gone that route, so yeah-best of luck. I guess now you can toy with something else for the next two months..


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

I would just spend alot of time either with your girlfriend or wifey. when you are healed you can say time for me to ride honey gotta go get my ride on!!


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

less than 2 months out from surgery.... and i'm actin a fool!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Boosh, awesome to see you're healing up, and it looks as fun there as it did the first time you posted it up. 

I would like to come out there and ride with you. The snow has landed and I want to hit jumps. You down to show me and a buddy around sometime, or is that private/low key stuff?


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

its public land, anyone is welcome to come anytime. i'm going to be there tomorrow from around 9am to 4pm if ya wanna ride!

village dr belmont, ca - Google Maps


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I got work tomorrow, but I may try and swing out there next weekend, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Good news! Glad your all healed up! Time to push it again. You are big motivation to me bro. Thanks.


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

Great job on getting back on the bike! I broke my clavicle when I was 17 and still have a lump where it didn't heal straight. You'll feel those "jolts" for awhile, mine felt like bee stings across my back and down my arm... 
Hit the gym soon and build those muscles back up, otherwise you'll start having back problems from the broken side atrophying, ask me how I know lol


----------



## Terminator Z (Feb 16, 2007)

ustemuf said:


> less than 2 months out from surgery.... and i'm actin a fool!


Thats awesome! Bet it feels good to be back. I think I broke my collar bone the same weekend you broke yours, Ha! No surgery on mine though. I just had my "welcome back" ride yesterday. I'm still a little worried to hit a decent sized jump though, maybe in a few weeks when my balls grow back!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

There is an awesome story behind every scar. Speedy recovery


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Whoa, looks like somebody was itching to go ride. 

Congrats on such a speedy recovery. Don't go too fast now...


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:when you go take out the metal?


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks for the kind words everyone!

i decided to leave the metal in. if sh*t happens again later, i'll deal with it. taking the metal out will be a huge pain in the ass as i would likely have to wait another 6 months.. then another 3-4 months for it to heal again... now we're talking 1+ year without riding.. fuuuuuuuuuuck that!

it doesn't bug me now, backpacks dont bother me... and i figure it's stronger with it in than with it out


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

Way to man up and get back on it man!


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

ustemuf said:


> thanks for the kind words everyone!
> 
> i decided to leave the metal in. if sh*t happens again later, i'll deal with it. taking the metal out will be a huge pain in the ass as i would likely have to wait another 6 months.. then another 3-4 months for it to heal again... now we're talking 1+ year without riding.. fuuuuuuuuuuck that!
> 
> it doesn't bug me now, backpacks dont bother me... and i figure it's stronger with it in than with it out


I had to do the same thing after having shoulder surgery. Now have 2 titanium screws permanently in my right shoulder :thumbsup:


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Awesome man! That place looks sick, too. May have to check it out sometime, isn't too far.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

ustemuf said:


> thanks for the kind words everyone!
> 
> i decided to leave the metal in. if sh*t happens again later, i'll deal with it. taking the metal out will be a huge pain in the ass as i would likely have to wait another 6 months.. then another 3-4 months for it to heal again... now we're talking 1+ year without riding.. fuuuuuuuuuuck that!
> 
> it doesn't bug me now, backpacks dont bother me... and i figure it's stronger with it in than with it out


I had the same procedure 7 years ago, and still have the plate in. No problems. And in case your wondering, no, it doesn't set off metal detectors at airports or court houses.:thumbsup:


----------



## robatki (Jul 14, 2009)

I had the same plate put in 3 or 4 years ago from a MX injury. Went down this summer on a totally casual run in Mammoth. Clavical shattered at the end of my plate. Had surgery to remove said plate and install an even bigger one. Now I feel totally bummed out that the next time I go down I may have a similar outcome again.

I have the old plate on a key ring.

BTW, I was wearing a Leatt both accidents and cannot decide if it was the reason.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow, way to get back on the bike man! Glad to see you're healing well. You do much PT to speed things along? That place looks fun too! Maybe I'll try and hit it up if I ever visit my college friends in the Bay Area.

BTW, it looks like you're wearing a neck brace, but no shoulder pads. You think the brace contributed to the collar bone injury and did it protect the neck during the crash? Just curious about the trade-offs since I've been wearing one this season.


----------



## 187 (Oct 28, 2005)

Is that step down medium pimpin at Carlmont? Haven't been there in a while but it looks familiar.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

nope, thats the big boy line. You can see the lip of medium on the other side of that berm.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

haha... it's called "Mega Pimpin". 

william say whats up next time! i had my dslr i coulda snapped some pics for you, i was pretty tired by the time you showed up.


----------



## Punch (Feb 28, 2008)

Good to hear that you are recuperating. I had surgery on my clavicle - butterfly fracture - yesterday and it hurts like a *****. I opted to go the pin route as opposed to the plate/screw. My doc was well versed in both procedures. Its a longer recovery time than the plate but no metal left over.


----------

